# Poppy



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, since it's supposed to pour down rain for the next 2 days, and Poppy will be 8 weeks old on Friday, I snapped a few pics today. He's molting and looking a little rough round' the edges. LOL But, he's still my sweetie.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Bet he'll be one pretty pidge when he gets finished moulting  And do I spy a couple nest-sitters again?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Bet he'll be one pretty pidge when he gets finished moulting  And do I spy a couple nest-sitters again?


*DUMMY EGGS!!!!!!! THIS TIME*


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> *DUMMY EGGS!!!!!!! THIS TIME*


ha ha......its good to see poppykins....you will always remember the summer of the surprize poppy baby...lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Awwww .. Poppy, you are still the apple of your Grandma's eye .. molting or not! What a lovely bird you are!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

He seems very confident and comfortable with all the attention - what a well-raised baby!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a doll,  does he fly to you, is he a pet now?


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

What a cutie! 

PS. Boo Pokes!!! Go Bears!!!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Ohhh love those Sat noses!!! Bern and Buddy have two that are just weaned, with those cute little fat short beaks. They're just so cute all I want to do is kiss them. Which they don't like at all.  Thanks for sharing Poppy with us!


----------

